
Sal Soghoian Departs Apple - msie
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/11/16/sal-soghoian
======
chmaynard
I hope the layoff was not an example of age discrimination, which is rampant
in the Valley. When I worked at Apple, there was a senior tech writer working
in my department who was in his late 70's. I thought that was very cool.

~~~
ksec
Why would age be a problem? I thought ( most )engineers are better as they
age!

~~~
hga
They also are worth more, and employers don't want to pay for that, and note
Apple's leading role in establishing a non-"poaching" conspiracy to keep
salaries down. Less pliable as well, more likely to tell an manager something
is impossible, one reason H-1Bs are preferred by so many firms.

------
hga
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12972106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12972106)
with 78 comments so far.

------
redsummer
I think Tim Cook needs to leave. Like Ballmer, he has brought in the money,
but at the cost of crippling the future of the company.

